# Gluten Free Tabbouleh (Quinoa)



## recipedirect (Jun 23, 2011)

2 cups quinoa, cooked
1 cup parsley
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1/4 cup olive oil
2 Tablespoons fresh mint
salt and pepper to taste
1 garlic clove, pressed
1 small cucumber seeded and diced
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Chill and serve

Note: Rinse quinoa before cooking


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 23, 2011)

Liz, just a clarification.  Is that two cups of cooked quinoa or two cups of raw quinoa cooked?  There isn't a huge volume difference but there is some.  We love tabouleh but DH can't have couscous.  This sounds great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2011)

I love quinoa. I have been waiting for the parsley, tomatoes, cukes, basil (the mint is always wild) to produce so I could sub out the bulgar for quinoa. I was only introduced to quinoa last year after the season--I love quinoa. I have jars of black, red, and white in the fridge (my brother goes to S.A. every winter and he told me they keep it in the fridge down there, so that's what I do). And, he also said they rinse it 3x using hot water.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 24, 2011)

I use quinoa a lot because DH is gluten intolerant and it is so versatile and healthy.  I am always looking for new ideas.  Costco here has a book called "365 days of Quinoa" but it has a lot of wheat/gluten recipes so I am not sure I will buy it.  But then again I am getting good at subbing even with baked goods so it probably will end up on my bookshelf!


----------



## recipedirect (Jun 24, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Liz, just a clarification.  Is that two cups of cooked quinoa or two cups of raw quinoa cooked?  There isn't a huge volume difference but there is some.  We love tabouleh but DH can't have couscous.  This sounds great!



2 cups cooked. 

Sorry it took so long to respond. I must have made 800 biscuits today at work.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem, I thought that's what you meant but wanted to be sure.


----------



## axler (Nov 5, 2011)

*Quinoa cooking guide*

Quinoa Cookbook - Quinoa Recipes and Information


----------

